# Michelle Hunziker and Tomaso Trussardi enjoy a day on the beach with their daughters - June 11, 2017 (21x)



## Mandalorianer (12 Juni 2017)

​


----------



## luuckystar (12 Juni 2017)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## Bowes (13 Juni 2017)

*Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder von der wundervollen Michelle Hunziker.*


----------



## gunnar86 (30 Juni 2017)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2020)

einfach rattenscharf


----------

